
 	
SeekSift Tracks Syndicated Content - dpapathanasiou
http://www.rev2.org/2006/10/19/seeksift-tracks-syndicated-content/
======
dpapathanasiou
Disclosure: my company (a software firm in NYC) is behind SeekSift.

